# Download: Nvidia Wallpaper Pack Vol. 1



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. April 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Download: Nvidia Wallpaper Pack Vol. 1 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Download: Nvidia Wallpaper Pack Vol. 1


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. April 2009)

Auch die kommen bald noch mal.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (9. April 2009)

Erste Sahne, klasse Bilder 

Ob da Poser mit im Spiel war ?
Würde mich auch über 1920x1200 freuen 

Edit: 





> Dabei wurden einige der Nvidia-Artworks aufwendig hochgerechnet und nachbearbeitet.


Wie und mit welcher Software Poser, CS4, 3dmax ?

Grüße Elfen Lied ​


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. April 2009)

Cooles Pack hab ich direck geladen. Macht weiter so!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. April 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Edit: Wie und mit welcher Software Poser, CS4, 3dmax ?


Paint 

ein kleiner Cherz...


----------



## ElfenLied77 (9. April 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Paint
> ein kleiner Cherz...



Da hab ich auch einen, denn unter Cherz hab ich das gefunden klick 

wenn der Link nicht erlaubt ist, dann ein Sorry; es war nur ein Alpenpanorama vom Cherz ^^ 

Grüße!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. April 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Erste Sahne, klasse Bilder
> 
> Ob da Poser mit im Spiel ist ?
> Würde mich auch über 1920x1200 freuen
> ...



Spezieller, teuer Filter für Photoshop.


----------



## SteVe (9. April 2009)

Da sind ein paar wirklich schöne Wallpaper dabei.


----------



## ultio (9. April 2009)

Das Bild bei mir im Anhang ist auch noch sehr gut, bzw. mein lieblings Wallpaper von Nvidia. Und trotzdem nicht in eurem Pack ?!
_1920x1200_


----------



## neuroheaven (9. April 2009)

schreckliche bilder. die kurzhaarige elfe sieht aus wie ne krebspatientin und die monster haben alle zahnfleischprobs so viel wie die davon haben...der rest is murks...


----------



## Gast20150401 (9. April 2009)

SteVe schrieb:


> Da sind ein paar wirklich schöne Wallpaper dabei.



....bloß die Werbung da drauf stört.....


----------



## push@max (9. April 2009)

Mit am coolsten fand ich damals das Monster der 5900er Reihe und die Meerjungfrau der 6800er. 

Was hat Nvidia eigentlich zur Zeit?


----------



## twack3r (9. April 2009)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> schreckliche bilder. die kurzhaarige elfe sieht aus wie ne krebspatientin und die monster haben alle zahnfleischprobs so viel wie die davon haben...der rest is murks...




In dem Sinne: ATI FTW! 

Das fast Deinen Kommentar doch super zusammen.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (9. April 2009)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> ...schreckliche bilder. die kurzhaarige elfe sieht aus wie ne krebspatientin..


Also sind kurzhaarige für Dich Krebspatienten 
Klasse Kommentar!
Dann lieber keinen.
----------------------------
@Thilo
Und wie nennt man dieses teure Plugin? ^^


----------



## neuroheaven (9. April 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Also sind kurzhaarige für Dich Krebspatienten
> Klasse Kommentar!
> Dann lieber keinen.
> ----------------------------
> ...




ne aber wenn man was fraulich zierliches elfisches schon mal generiert
muss es ja net son hässlich abgeschorener restebüschelkopf ohne frisur sein.

so sehen elfen einfach nicht aus....


----------



## espanol (9. April 2009)

wievielen Elfen bist du schon über den Weg geflogen?


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (9. April 2009)

Sind Mist.

bei den ATI Bildern war da wenigstens ein paar Bilder der GPUs dabei.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (9. April 2009)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> schreckliche bilder. die kurzhaarige elfe sieht aus wie ne krebspatientin und die monster haben alle zahnfleischprobs so viel wie die davon haben...der rest is murks...



Sprach der Mensch mit der 4870.


Besonders dieses chromfarbene Nvidiaemblem mit Carbonuntergrund find ich sehr genial, das (oder son ähnliches) findet man auch im Ordner des F@H GPU-Client, leider auf ziemlich schlechter Auflösung.

Thank you PCGH for pimping my Desktop!


----------



## Sintharas (9. April 2009)

Also wenn man die Frisur und das Gesicht der Elfe etwas überarbeitet...
nVidia bietet mehr Grafikpower(Achtung Fanboys, Flameschutz @on), Ati schönere Maskottchen, wies aussieht.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (9. April 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Paint
> 
> ein kleiner Cherz...



Unterschätze niemals die Macht von Paint, Ungläubiger. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk2sPl_Z7ZU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUWqRhReaZk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiwBC9wMKiM


Photoshop is soooooo yesterday!


----------



## MtvGames (10. April 2009)

Ich finde das Bild mit den zwei silbernen Pfeilen ganz nett.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. April 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> @Thilo
> Und wie nennt man dieses teure Plugin? ^^



Alienskin Blowup - gibts auch ne Trial


----------



## Jason22 (7. Mai 2009)

Sintharas schrieb:


> Also wenn man die Frisur und das Gesicht der Elfe etwas überarbeitet...
> nVidia bietet mehr Grafikpower(Achtung Fanboys, Flameschutz @on), Ati schönere Maskottchen, wies aussieht.



Hehe, so stehts wohl mit der Geldverteilung... 
ATi ->    Viel Geld für das Maskotchen
nVidia -> Viel Geld für Leistung (Forschung?)


----------



## SimsP (18. Mai 2009)

hm ... aus dieser Perspektive hab ich meinen G80 noch garnet gesehen. 

@alle ATIler: Also ich find NV hier mit Maskotchen n bisschen besser, weils da mehr Abwechslung gibt. ATI hat ja immer nur Ruby. Die sieht zwar immer besser aus mit der Zeit, aber is halt immer des Gleiche. Geschmackssache ich weiß, aber ich persönlich hab nun mal gern n Bisschen Abwechslung. Dafür gefalln mir von ATI die Demovideos dann wieder besser.


----------



## Ajax (20. Mai 2009)

Die Wallpapers von ATI sind viel besser!
ich hab zwar auch ne nvidia grafikkarte, aber die ATI Wallpaper sind trotzdem besser 
Das liegt auch an Ruby ;P
Die hat schicke Posen drauf mit ihrem Schwert xD
Und Außerdem ist auf den WPs nich immer son Slogan drauf...


----------



## T-MAXX (23. September 2009)

Bei einigen Bildern glaubt man, das LSD & Co mit im Spiel waren.


----------



## wordpresser (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich find dieses Pack extrem geil, aber meine Wallpaper lade Ich woanders, nähmlich auf Bilder Free Photoshop Wallpaper Jappy GB Pics


----------



## tom5520 (19. Oktober 2009)

sieht ja ganz lustig aus


----------

